# The New and Improved, "A Big Star"



## Quill20 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to start reposting the "Big Star" Series and Emily's age is now 22
If there is anything else you guys want me to change speak now before I repost anything that might offend anybody.

-Quill


----------



## Observer (Apr 7, 2006)

It has been correctly surmised by some that there wre considerations other than age that were involved in rhe deletion of the Big Star series. 

I have suggested that the author PM me if he/she is desirous of discussing the reasons, but to date there hasd been no such communication. 

I would strongly suggest that before anything is posted that there be such a dialogue.


----------



## bentleydev (Apr 7, 2006)

Just post the damn thing. If anyone has a problem with it I'm sure it'll be promptly deleted.


----------



## ObserverFan (Apr 7, 2006)

Observer said:


> It has been correctly surmised by some that there wre considerations other than age that were involved in rhe deletion of the Big Star series.
> 
> I have suggested that the author PM me if he/she is desirous of discussing the reasons, but to date there hasd been no such communication.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that before anything is posted that there be such a dialogue.



OK, I'm here for a dialogue. Here's what I think are the rules as stated-
"_those with any references of a sexually enticing nature to underage protagonists; those that feature or include excessive violence; those otherwise not in compliance with pertaining laws_."

So, the deal with Big Star, was that the lead was a teenager. While reading wg fiction, I could care less about the age, or the hair color, or whatever. It's about the wg. Anyways, the author has said he will make the lead 22, great! Now we are talking. Observer, you said yourself "I have suggested that the author PM me if he/she is desirous of discussing the reasons, but to date there hasd been no such communication." and I ask, please, share the rational with the rest of us so we don't fall into the same potholes. It's just silly to say-
HERE ARE THE RULES, BUT ALSO, THERE ARE OTHER RULES THAT YOU MUST PM TO DISCOVER

Observer, or for that matter, any mod, if there are additional rules other than posted, please modify the stickied rules post. Furthermore, if let's say, demeaning situations aren't cool, then there is a hell of allot of house to clean in the main story section. Almost NONE of the leads in the weight room are happy about their wg at first. Some come around, and some don't. Maybe this hidden line was the incest-ish mom bathing the lead story. I think that is a hard line to straddle, because I don't think the author's intent (again, just my opinion) was to say "OH YEAH, HOT MOMMA/BABY ACTION", I think it was more to put the lead in an awkward/embarrassing situation. But still, it's borderline, so if incest is a taboo, please add it to the list of things we don't tolerate here. 

I'm not here to whine about free speech or whatever. This is a private board that Conrad pays for. I get that. But I also understand that a community is made up of people, contributing members. I'm here to ask for a clear and easy explanation of the rules, so that all members that take the time to contribute a story, can do so without fear of crossing an invisible line. 

Last but not least, we are dealing with fiction. Fiction that is almost %100 politically incorrect. I mean, in the weight room, we've got poopin', deceiving, crying, betrayal, immobilization, and mostly women being changed to fit an ideal- objectification. 
And that's okay, we are all (according to the TOS) adults here. We function at least well enough to have jobs, and pay for the magic porn machine (internet). We understand the difference between reality and fantasy. 
But even with that said, it is the fair right of this board's owner and mods to set boundries and limits to the behavior they want to cultivate. I wouldn't expect (or want) anything less. But it is, in my mind, unfair, to say that a story featuring a fat, underage model, _is any_ different than a paysite model appearing in a "schoolgirl" pictoral. 
There can be no confusion, "schoolgirl" sets aren't about "hey, look how I can barely fit in my old school clothes", it's always "look at the world's hottest classmate you wish you had". It's the same thing. Enforce the rules across the board, or respect your community and trust them to seperate fantasy from reality. Thank you for your time.

*Quill*- I think you said that you were young, like 22? Well, tos violation or not you've been creating a really well crafted and entertaining story. I hope that this process has not jaded you from further contributions. I also hope that when a final set of rules and regulations are hammered out and posted, you will continue writing and posting. 
*
Observer*- I in no way intended this post as an attack or flame. I only hope for dialogue and resolution. I respect you for taking the time to mod this madhouse, and I appreteate your efforts. I'm only posting, because ThereThere and Quill, while both posted borderline material, show great promise as writers, and were both adding some much needed "new blood" to the genre of discriptive wg fiction. I mean, we can't just hope that Wilson hooks us up forever. 
I feel that the deletion may have been a misstep- that zapping the borderline material was akin to throwing the baby out with the bathwater. Both stories had just a few elements that could have been massaged out with a quick PM or 2 to the authors, but dashing them outright contains a possibillity of scaring off what could be valuable members. 
Too many of the stories here are just "lookit that bitch, she's so mean! now she's fat! I told her so! 500 pounds!". And that's cool, everyone should get a chance to post and contribute. But part of maintaining and growing a strong community is recognizing and cultivating those diamonds in the rough. Good attracts good, the more A plus authors we have here, the more we will get. I've already seen a "dimentions has become painfully PC" sentiment growing in some of the smaller wg websites, like the excellent fan2000's page. And I think it has _nothing_ to do with age limits, or boundries of that nature. I think the sentiment grows from unclear rules and mysterious explainations, that make potential contributers fear that their stories can be zapped arbitrarily. 
I'm a little sleepy, so I'm sure this post has more than a few problems. But you get my point: post ALL rules, enforce them throughout the site, and take a little time to help writers who aren't clear with the rules. 
Again, thank you for your time!


----------

